# GCC expert 24Lx from Mac to PC



## kneilon (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to vinyl cutters and i'm looking to purchase the GCC Expert 24LX. The problem I have is that I work primarily off of Macs which I know right now GCC doesn't work with Mac OS. So my question is, can I still design in Adobe Illustrator on my Mac and then use a flash drive to put it on a PC to print with the 24LX? I have an old PC I can hook up but I don't have Illustrator on it. Do I need to print from Illustrator on the PC, or do I just need the image to print with the cutters software? Hope my question is clear, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You will need to have the cutting software and plotter drivers installed on the PC....The usb stick will work but it will drive you nuts going back and forth if you need to tweak things....


----------



## kneilon (Sep 8, 2011)

So the Cutter has it's own software, not just a plugin for Illustrator?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes it has it's own software and yes it has a plug in to cut from Illustrator........

As far as my work flow I select my artwork and then use FILE >GREAT CUT >AUTO EXPORT......If you are not on the same machine you have to save your file as something....I am not sure if an ai. works or ir you will need to save as an eps......Then copy to USB stick and go to pc....When on pc you need to import into Great Cut software and go from there.....


----------



## kneilon (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, that is what I trying to figure out. Thanks for explaining it to me. I wish I could afford the GX-24 or something that is compatible with the Mac but i've seen good feedback on the 24LX so I guess it's worth the extra step until they release a Mac plugin.


----------



## kneilon (Sep 8, 2011)

One more question. Is the use of the optical eye on heat transfers on the mac possible? How does that work?


----------



## BURNTtoast (May 28, 2011)

I'm in the exact same boat as you! I was going to get the Graphtec 24" because it's mac compatible as well as the Roland GX-24 but they're too much just to start out so I'm going with the expert 24. 

I have a mac and I'm going to run bootcamp with either windows xp or 7 so all i have to do is create my stuff in illustrator, switch over to windows and open up my files in great cut and bam.. Might even consider buying parallels so I can run windows applications while in the Mac OS environment rather than switching back and forth. Hope all that wasn't confusing..

Anyway, the optical eye allows you to contour cut. You'll still need a windows OS to do this.


----------



## coachtap7665 (Mar 4, 2011)

Will bootcamp run the expert 24? I have Illustrator, photoshop, fireworks all on my mac that I use to draw and create. We have had the expert 24 for 8 months and have yet to have it work on our pc. I didn't know if it would run off of bootcamp or not.


----------



## WaterfallDesigns (Feb 20, 2012)

I got my Expert 24 to run in boot camp. I just downloaded paralells and I cannot seem to get it to run. It recognizes the cutter and there are no errors but the cutter doesn't do anything. In the plot manager is just shows each attempt under Saved Jobs. Does anyone know how to get it to work? Rebooting each time isn't really working for me.
Thanks!!


----------

